# B14 to B13 valve cover swap



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

out with the old in with the new. I got allen head bolts also to replace the screws.

























yes everything my engine bay is very messy, I'm not worried about my manifold being dirty because it'll be replaced soon enough with a HS header, just waiting for the Stronumg GB to end.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

also next tune up I'm going with NGK wires, so they'll be blue also


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

alen head screws eh? lol nice :thumbup: glad you found um :cheers: looks good to


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

Looks great. I think I will go with good 'ol hex bolts, it will be easier for me to torque hex bolts to the correct specs. I don't have a set of allen bits....

I just need to get a B13 PCV and the Spark Plug Tube gaskets to install my VC....


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

hmm i was looking at the pics and. maybe a set a black washers would make the "dimples" where the screws sit look less "bare" also it would hold it down better and prevent any warping (dont know it that would even be an issue?) i just remember from my bike days that when you use alen head screws i used washers because the heads were allot tinyer :thumbup:


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

I have washer on there, they are silver so you can't see them in the pic though.

Only thing I dont like is the little rubber seal that is on the front right is only on that one, no other. I'll probably take it off just so they will all be the same.

EDIT: better yet I may pull them off my b14 valve cover and put them on this one.

and yes the allen head screws where a bit of a pain to tighten, but I got them on there fine.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

well aint that somethin i didn't even notice them :thumbup: yea they are a pain to tighten but in my experience if you always use the right key it is nearly imposable to stripe them out unlike screws or bolts :thumbup:


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

1.6pete said:


> well aint that somethin i didn't even notice them :thumbup: yea they are a pain to tighten but in my experience if you always use the right key it is nearly imposable to stripe them out unlike screws or bolts :thumbup:


I like them, I don't regret getting them, or in black for that matter.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

thats quite an improvement
looking good man


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

yea, impovement however the polished part didn't look as good as the pic I saw, I'll either have it repolished sometime in the near future or have it all powdercoated later, not sure which yet though.


----------



## Binger (Aug 29, 2002)

how did you make that center part blue? just piant it?


----------



## AirForce200 (Aug 3, 2004)

big question here: I tried swapping to a B13 valve cover about 3 months ago. Problem was my oil was building up pressure and causing smoke to come out of the exhaust. I had a good seal, had the valve boots, rubber washers, etc. But there was a problem with the air-flow, so what's the deal?


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

Binger said:


> how did you make that center part blue? just piant it?


its powdercoated, bought it like that.

as for AirForce200 I am not sure. Post your own thread and ask.


----------



## turbo200 (Aug 7, 2004)

*allen bolts*

I ahd my valve cover ceramic coated. Instead of black allen bolts I went with stainless hex bolts. That way they matched the ceramic coating. I like the center blue alot. I too am waiting for the Stromung GB to end, actually for the parts to ship. Check out my pics in cardomain. Keep up the good work. Chris-


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

looks nice, I believe I've checked out your car before. I like the black on the silver, dunno just do. BTW Nice ride.


----------

